# Moving to Dubai - Step by Step



## serieusement2013 (May 21, 2013)

Hi there, 

I am planning to move to Dubai in couple of weeks; and would like to have your valuable comments on the following; I know some of this (if not all) has already been answered somewhere, but please bear with me , I want to get things straight forward and clear : 

Situation : 
- I will be moving first, then my wife will join
- expected salary is 30,000aed 
- no kids (yet)

Question:
1- How long would it take me to get my residence permit? i'v read various figures
2- After residence permit, I would finalize the appart rent ; which is a requirement to sponsor wife (rent agreement); so how long, will it take to get wife here? 
3- assuming, i'm ready to pay around 10,000aed for rent; is it enough for a good 2 bedroom in Downtown Dubai
4- Can banks finance auto loans for used cars without down payment?
5- any suggestions for activities for wife (not working) ? any group activities so that she does not feel bored
6- last, is 30k aed good enough (after deduction of the 10k for rent)

Thanks a lot,


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Re salary go to the salary thread at the top. There is also a thread on renting. The residence permit can take a while from what I've been told - upto 4 weeks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1) One week to a month on average. Some companies can take months and months dragging their feet. 

2) See the first. Few weeks to months. 

3) Yes or No. If you think decent is the big tall building then no. Look at dubizzle. 

4) No. 

5) Seems very odd question. Doesnt she know what she likes to do in life to keep herself busy?

6) What type of life do you currently live? For an average life, you shall be fine. You can drive a nice suv/car (not a 7 series 2013 bmw), go out a few times a week (not to burj al arab @ 1000 a night for the two of you to eat out), and can save a few coins. That salary is more then enough for most average normal couples.


----------



## serieusement2013 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
@ JynxGirl : actually regarding current life, nothing super fancy; usual couple life with sometime out and normal shopping. obviously, the objective is also to save coins. So i'm assuming this should be fine then. 

last question: how do people finance the rent first payments (ie. if in 4 cheques, then you have to pay yourself the first one; with a 120,000 / year, that is basically a 30k aed to pay from your pocket. guess there are no other ways to finance that ? unless company pays for


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Talk to your company to see if you can work out a loan that is repayed back over the first few months for the initial payment, and then save enough to pay for the second payment. The first six months to a year tends to be a bit rough as you want to do things but you also have all this money going out for setting up. Best to have money on hand and not take out loans, imo. You can do a month to month, gives time to save up, as well as time to decide where you actually want to live. The marina may seem like a good idea when you first get here, but you may very well decide that living in the western ghetto isnt exactly for you after being here a bit of time. Good luck.


----------



## Ali Zaidi (Apr 26, 2013)

Well I think that if you are just two and have no babies yet then a single bedroom studio apartment would be enough for you. I found a few at Bayut under or @ 10000 AED.
There were a few from Downtown Dubai as well and one from Dubai Marina too. Business Bay may also be a good option, but of course it'll mainly depend upon your workplace location.


----------

